# File System Access on 950



## taimoorhusain (Oct 9, 2018)

Forum Members,

I have a Lumia 950 and I need to get Full Filesystem Access to it. I can hard reset, and install whatever i need, but between vcReg, interop Tools, WPInternals, im a bit confused as to what i need to do and the best way to do it. 

Could someone please guide me on how to enable this please. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## nate0 (Oct 10, 2018)

MTP full file system access on the Lumia 950 XL or Lumia 950 as far as I know is not possible.  SFTP or Mass storage mode are your only options.  There are all kinds of notes all over this forum on how to do this. Just need to search and read.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 8, 2018)

nate0 said:


> MTP full file system access on the Lumia 950 XL or Lumia 950 as far as I know is not possible.  SFTP or Mass storage mode are your only options.  There are all kinds of notes all over this forum on how to do this. Just need to search and read.

Click to collapse



Set Software\microsoft\mtp 
DataStore to U:, and can access PROGRAMS folder, to copy and repack xap apps.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 8, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Set Software\microsoft\mtp
> DataStore to U:, and can access PROGRAMS folder, to copy and repack xap apps.

Click to collapse



Too bad it does not work for C:


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 8, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Too bad it does not work for C:

Click to collapse



To do what, replace host file, copy OEMsetings.reg?


----------



## nate0 (Dec 8, 2018)

For Full mtp access to c: to do whatever you need to do.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 8, 2018)

Cant access shareddata.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 8, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Cant access shareddata.

Click to collapse



Lumia 950 xl correct?


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 9, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 9, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Yes.

Click to collapse



You're trying via file explore locally from the phone, right?  Can't browse it or write there? 

Did you enable root access with WPI?


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 9, 2018)

nate0 said:


> You're trying via file explore locally from the phone, right?  Can't browse it or write there?
> 
> Did you enable root access with WPI?

Click to collapse



Can browse using file explorer by setting the registry path to u:\shareddata\dushared.
The same if i set mtp data to this path. 
Im not playng anymore with WPI  after i formated the memory of my lumia 640 xl


----------



## nate0 (Dec 9, 2018)

@augustinionut
Are you repacking xap apps from the device?  What are you using to do that, and do you mind sharing more info on that?


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 9, 2018)

Onl xap, for now.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78380868&postcount=177


----------



## nate0 (Dec 9, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Im not playng anymore with WPI  after i formated the memory of my lumia 640 xl

Click to collapse



I've done that to a 1520 RM-939, however I have not done that since...live and learn


----------



## augustinionut (May 22, 2019)

MTP access
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Mtp]
"ObjectName"="LocalSystem"
"Type"=dword:00000010


----------

